
Quick Look at BQ Aquaris M10 Ubuntu Edition Tablet - reddotX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LGmq38G0to
======
afandian
I bought one. Here are my thoughts: [http://blog.afandian.com/2016/04/i-got-a-
bq-aquaris-m10-ubun...](http://blog.afandian.com/2016/04/i-got-a-bq-
aquaris-m10-ubuntu-tablet/)

